# بريمافيرا 6 لويندوز 7 64 بت



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
الإخوة الكرام
إلى كل من عانى من إنفلوانزا البريمافيرا 6 مع ويندوز 7:86::86::86::86: 
اليكم الحل الناجع لكل المواجع
بالراحة معايا خطوة خطوة:
* لمن فشل فى تسطيب البرنامج اول مرة لابد من إزالة البرنامج بالكامل مع sql server
إستخدم برنامج your uninstaller 
http://www.ursoftware.com/
ثم restart
ثم اتبع الاتى ايضاً 
* ولمن لم يقم بتسطيبه لابد من
1.ادخل على start واكتب فى search الاتى UAC
2. انزل scroll الى اقل مستوى (الاسفل) ثم yes ثم restart
3. قم بإعادة تسطيب البرنامج حسب الشرح السابق (how to install primavera)
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ........ لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

منقول حرفيا من الزميل memokhtar قسم الهندسة المدنية
ألف شكر للزميل فالموضوع كان مشكلة للكثير منا
للعلم نزلت بريمافيرا 6.1 على ويندوز 7 64 بت والحمد لله اشتغلت


----------



## farafeerooo (27 يوليو 2010)

عايزين توضيح اكثر اذا سمحت


----------



## smile4life (29 يناير 2011)

When installing the standalone version of Primavera 6 v7 on Windows 64-bit OS, you can change the default installation directories to a path that does not include “program files (x86)” in it. The brackets around x86 are the problem with the 10g XE install. Just rename the path to “C:\Primavera” for the install and “C:\Primavera\Primavera Common” for the common files. It will work perfect after that! No need for 11g or instant client or modification of the tnsname.ora file
I have installed p6 on my laptop with windows 7 64-bit and and it's working perfectly


----------



## farafeerooo (4 فبراير 2011)

المشكلة عندي مش في البرنامج نفسه المشكلة في الداتا بيز لما باجي اسطبها بيقولي انها موجودة علي الجهاز ولازم هتعملها تحديث أقول أوك مضطر لكن بتيجي عند مرحلة ويطلع رسالة خطأ بعدها يكمل تسطيب البرنامج عادي وعند تشغيله بيطلب إدخال الداتا بيز وجربت جميع المحاولات الممكنة عندي ولم تجدي
أرجو من كل الزملاء الأعزاء مساعدتي بأسرع وقت لحل هذه المشكلة التي تؤرقني جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## monosamy (21 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود المساعدة 
الحمد لله قمت بتسطيب p6 على ويندوز 7 64 بت 
اولا ازالة اى نسخة sql قمت بسطيبها غير sql express sp3 تقريبا حجمها 56 ميجا بت (موجود بموقع الشركة المنتجة له مجانى ) وتسطيب هذه النسخه .
ثانيا من contol pannel ثم unistall programe نختار turn window feature on/off ثم نفعل خانة internet service
ثالثا ايقاف برامج الحماية حتى يتم تنصيب البرنامج (وايضا الحماية الموجودة مع الويندوز win defender ..win firewall..... 
رابعا نقوم بتنصيب p6 نسخة دار الهندسة مع الاختيار stand alone والاستمرار مع التنصيب والله الموفق والمستعان 
مهندس محمد سامى


----------



## belmed (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد لله اشتغلتthank you sir mohamed sami​


----------



## محمودباشا (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_shams20 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

المشكلة عندى انه البرنامج بينزل كويس بعدين يعطينى invalid user name &password


----------



## m_shams20 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مكن حد يساعدنى فى حل المشكلة دى


----------



## boodi1 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

m_shams20 قال:


> المشكلة عندى انه البرنامج بينزل كويس بعدين يعطينى invalid user name &password


 

انا نفس المشكلة ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ايجاد حل للمشكلة


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

أنا غيرت اسم المجلد الذي ينزل فيه البرنامج و اكتمل التنزيل و اشتغل البرنامج .. ممكن أحد يستفيد من هذه الخطوة


----------



## أيمن فخرى (10 يناير 2013)

أنا حملت البرنامج علي ويندز 7 تمام

بس لما جت أشغله بيطلع لي رسالة 
connect to database

و بيطلب 
user name & password

أكتبهم و أدوس OK

تطلع لي الرسالة دي

Unable to connect to the database. Would you like to configure the database connection now?

و البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## akmq (10 يناير 2013)

what is useful of this program in mechanical work?


----------



## محمودعسل (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اتمنى ان يكون برنامج 
your uninstaller 
بيشيل البريمافيرا والداتا بيس وكل شئ

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## monosamy (12 يناير 2013)

تنصيب بريمافيرا على ويندوز 7 ---- 64 بت
التاكد من وجود نسخة sql (sp3) 
ا النسخة موجودة على موقع الشركة بحجم 56 ميجا تقريبا اذا لم تكن موجددة تسطب اولا قبل تنصيب نسخة دار الهندسة 
غلق برامج الحماية الموجودة بالجهاز الانتى فيرس والويندوز ديفيندر والويندوز فير وال

تنصيب نسخة بريمافيرا 6 نسخة دار الهندسة مع مراعاة ستاند الون لو ظهرت رسالة ان sql موجودة نختار الخيار الاوسط ثم نكمل التنصيب وان ةشاء الله سوف يعمل معك البرنامج لو فيه شى اكتب لى او اتصل بى 0540483232


----------



## mostafa sharf (14 يناير 2013)

monosamy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اود المساعدة
> الحمد لله قمت بتسطيب p6 على ويندوز 7 64 بت
> اولا ازالة اى نسخة sql قمت بسطيبها غير sql express sp3 تقريبا حجمها 56 ميجا بت (موجود بموقع الشركة المنتجة له مجانى ) وتسطيب هذه النسخه .
> ...


----------



## jojolove (14 يناير 2013)

هل هذا الجل جائز مع بريمافيرا 8.1 و 8.2ولا لأ


----------



## monosamy (15 يناير 2013)

المشكلة عندي اني لما اجي اطبق ثانيا"turn windows on /off

بلاقيها فاضية مفيهاش اي حاجة خالص مش عارف ليه ؟ممكن حد يفهمني ليه[/QUOTE]

الاخ مصطفى ممكن تتخطى الخيار ثانيا"turn windows on /off 
وتكمل عادى بس متنساش هيظهر ليك عند تسطيب البريمافيرا رساله تفيد بوجود نسخة sql تكمل عادى مع اختيار الخيار الاوسط وبالتوفيق وعرفتى


----------



## monosamy (15 يناير 2013)

jojolove قال:


> هل هذا الجل جائز مع بريمافيرا 8.1 و 8.2ولا لأ



الاخ الغالى بعد شراء شركة اوراكل لبرنامج بريمافيرا فحسب علمى ان الاصدارات الجديدة كلها الداتا بيز بتاعتها اوراكل بس نزل نسخة الاوراكل المناسبه للويندوز او اختار تغيير مسار التنزيل للبرنامج لتحل المشكله كما ورد فى حل الاخوه سابقا


----------



## مهند صديق (7 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## bk.a7med (14 يوليو 2013)

يا اخونا البرنامج بتاع uninstaller ما بنزل معاي من اصلو ​


----------



## مصطفى عبدالله مصطف (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم ألهمنى رشدى ووقنى شر نفسى​


----------



## صلاح محمد مصباح (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------

